# CPC coder need Home coding jobs



## devisrinivash (Oct 17, 2012)

I have 5 years of experience in Medical coding with multi-specialties,currently i am residing in Malaysia,So i want to work as medical coder as in Home.I have attached my resume .Please go through it  and please contact me if any job offers.My mail address-
devisrinivash@gmail.com

Thanks,


----------



## AMBaker1 (Oct 22, 2012)

A good website to find a remote coding position is Indeed.com. A company that has had openings on there lately is McKesson. They are expanding again. You can also go directly to their website to view openings. I know they like coders with Multi-speciality experience. Good luck!!


----------

